# Lean D - The Long Road To Mens Physique (Journal)



## Lean D

Thought i would start my journal to keep me going and receive as much advise as possible.

In my introductory thread I said I'm aiming to compete in mens physique/fitness model classes. I'm far from ready for this, so it will be a long journey for me to achieve a physique i am happy with.



> *Me currently...*
> 
> *
> **Age;* 23
> 
> *Height;* 5ft 9/5ft 10
> 
> *Weight;* 72KG -
> 
> *Body fat:* WILL UPDATE THIS WEEK
> 
> *Supplements: *(All Products listed will be USN) - BCAA Capsules, Pure Glutamine, Pure Creatine Mono, HMB1000, CLA1000 - I will also be using USN Muscle Fuel Anabolic as my protein source.





> *
> My training as of **13/08/2012**;*(I've changed my training to suit days, starting next week, so that no one else is hogging the same equipment in the gym. If you think my mix is off then please suggest a better way to split them)
> 
> *Monday; *Legs
> 
> *Tuesday;* Shoulders & Abs
> 
> *Wednesday;* Back & Cardio
> 
> *Thursday*; REST
> 
> *Friday;* Chest & Abs
> 
> *Saturday;* Arms & Cardio
> 
> *Sunday;* REST


 My diet is currently on an off - I'm not eating enough calories to promote any immediate growth, so i'm back to the drawing board with this, so i won't be posting my diet up until i've finished experimenting!

Thank you for viewing.

*P**lan changed and updated from post number 14. *


----------



## Raeno

Good luck mate. Ive been dieting/cutting too. Its well worth it when you start seeing results


----------



## aad123

Good luck with your journey. Things are a little different for natural trainers so it will be interesting to see how your diet and training work for your goals. Their are lots of great journals on here but as many are created by non-natural trainers some of the training can be a little too much for us nattys. I found that the biggest difference in my physique came from a modification to my diet so as soon as you get your diet on track Im sure you will see some posative changes. From your avi it looks like you have a very good starting point.


----------



## Lean D

The remainder of this week i am just testing out some rep ranges for my workout that starts properly Monday (13th) - I usually train 4 sets of 8 on most things.

*Trial day 1 - Wed 08/08/12 - Chest*

*
Rep Range of 10/12*

Someone wanted to workout with me today, It was my old training partner, who i find never leaves his ego at the door. It annoys me, but i get on well with the guy, and I don't train with him on the regular, so on this odd occassion i thought i'd go with it. Was a good job too as the rep ranges and weights i did, for me, i needed a spotter on the last few reps to push them out.

*Incline Dumbbell Bench Press *- 1 x 16kg Warm Up Set of 12 Reps | 1 x 25kg Warm Up Set of 12 | 4 x 35kg - 12 Reps

*Incline Flys *- 3 x 20kg - 12 reps

At this point i wasn't getting my usual pump that i would is i went to 8 reps, it was more probably physcological than anything as i was talking through my workout and not focusing like i usually would.

*Bench Press* - 4 x 80kg - 12 Reps

*Chest Pullovers* - 3 x 30kg - 12 Reps - New Exercise for me on chest - is it the technique that shifts the focus from your lats to your chest, as i see people do these for lats?

*Cable Crossovers* 3 x 30kg - 12 Reps

Overall the workout was ok, the day after, well I don't feel it like i normally would, but that isn't to say it wasn't a good workout. The rep range of 10/12, i used to do years ago, feeling fatigued by the time i go to the 3rd Exercise, is this good or bad? I don't know. I'll have a think on it.

Thank you for Reading.

*D.*


----------



## Quattro

You seem to be very similar to me in your chest strength (height and weight very similar too)

Personally I prefer to do a heavier weight and less reps (about 8) just getting the form right everytime. Unless I'm heavily fatigued at the end of the session, can barely do 1 press up and my chest is sore for the two days following I feel I havnt pushed it hard enough.


----------



## J H

Good luck mate, will be following this 

Btw the way you set out your workout posts makes it a lot easier to read compared to most of the other journals i've been following :thumbup1:


----------



## aad123

I tend to move around the rep ranges fairly frequently doing lower rep days 6 to 8 and higher rep days 9 to 12. I switch this on every work out and I find, for me it works quite well. I do feel the higher reps give me more pump but with the heavy weights on the low days the focus is more on strength which then follows through into the high rep days allowing me to lift more weight for more reps. With the higher reps it is quite common for me to have to reduce the weight on the later exercises and sets as the muscles become fatigued. But I dont see this as a problem as I don't care what weight I use as long as I feel the muscle working. I sometimes use far less weight than people who are far smaller than me ( Im not that Im some kind of monster but you get my point ).

I have tried db pullovers on several occasions butI just don't find that they are suited to my body type and the seem to put a lot of stress on my shoulder joint so I tend to stear clear.

Have you had any thoughts on you diet yet. This is for me and Im sure many others the most difficult aspect of bodybuilding. The training takes up between 3 and 5 hours a week but the diet is 24-7. As said by a man far greater than me" You cant train your way out of a poor diet ". I have really looked at my diet over the last few months and finally I am seing some results after a long period with little to no progress to show for all my hard work in the gym.


----------



## Lean D

Quattro said:


> You seem to be very similar to me in your chest strength (height and weight very similar too)
> 
> Personally I prefer to do a heavier weight and less reps (about 8) just getting the form right everytime. Unless I'm heavily fatigued at the end of the session, can barely do 1 press up and my chest is sore for the two days following I feel I havnt pushed it hard enough.


Thats how i feel with rep range of 8 normally...



J H said:


> Good luck mate, will be following this
> 
> Btw the way you set out your workout posts makes it a lot easier to read compared to most of the other journals i've been following


Cheers, i'll probably find a better way soon but never done one before so bare with me :thumb:


----------



## Lean D

aad123 said:


> I tend to move around the rep ranges fairly frequently doing lower rep days 6 to 8 and higher rep days 9 to 12. I switch this on every work out and I find, for me it works quite well. I do feel the higher reps give me more pump but with the heavy weights on the low days the focus is more on strength which then follows through into the high rep days allowing me to lift more weight for more reps. With the higher reps it is quite common for me to have to reduce the weight on the later exercises and sets as the muscles become fatigued. But I dont see this as a problem as I don't care what weight I use as long as I feel the muscle working. I sometimes use far less weight than people who are far smaller than me ( Im not that Im some kind of monster but you get my point ).


I don't find myself focusing on weight anymore, when i first started, being a n00b this was all that mattered. But when i had my shoulder operation i started focusing on form a lot more and find this more important now. I just got fatigued very quickly, and for not usually being that tired that quickly during a workout i was a bit taken back. I'll probably alternate, 6 weeks 6 to 8 - then 6 weeks 10 to 12 etc.



aad123 said:


> I have tried db pullovers on several occasions but I just don't find that they are suited to my body type and the seem to put a lot of stress on my shoulder joint so I tend to stear clear.


Yeh, they do put more pressure else where, but i got my mate to check my technique and watch see where it was targeting, he said my top chest could be seen taking a brunt of the weight. I'll probably trial and error this for a few weeks. Already do enough on top chest at the moment anyway so its no biggie. Need more on my lower chest i think.



aad123 said:


> Have you had any thoughts on you diet yet. This is for me and Im sure many others the most difficult aspect of bodybuilding. The training takes up between 3 and 5 hours a week but the diet is 24-7. As said by a man far greater than me" You cant train your way out of a poor diet ". I have really looked at my diet over the last few months and finally I am seeing some results after a long period with little to no progress to show for all my hard work in the gym.


I started dieting in march, well just eating the right foods, not counting macros, and my avatar was taken 12 weeks after. Biggest improvement I've ever made and definitely made me realise nutrition is the key.

In an ideal world there would be a database of diets someone has put together where we can select a diet and shopping list from that and focus on that... maybe that could be someones business investment? lol.

but in all seriousness, at the moment just trying to eat correctly is where im at. Nutrition is new to me since March, and moving in to my own houue with the girlfriend has opened my eyes to this. It is a work in progress but i shall keep you all updated in the next few weeks how my diet has been.

Thank you for reading.

D.


----------



## Raeno

Subbed


----------



## Raeno

Lean D said:


> I don't find myself focusing on weight anymore, when i first started, being a n00b this was all that mattered.


x 2 on this. I could lift heavier weights than I do, but I wouldnt feel it in the target muscle. I only squat 2 & a half plates (repped 3.5 in the past) but I feel the movement from the first inch of the descent back to the top of the movement (just shy of knee lockout). I would happily be as weak as a kitten, if I looked like Arnold. I dont care how much I lift, what Im trying to achieve isnt about a number, either weights in the gym, or numbers on a scale. Its about how I look. Other than gym peeps, who really cares how much the next man lifts? When I squat, I try to make 2 plates feel like 3 plates, which to me, is a smarter way to train. Sure others wont agree on this but that just my opinion


----------



## Lean D

Thursday was rest day

*Fri 10/08/12 - Arms session*

So i planned am arms session same as normal couple of different exercises and rep range until my workout starts properly Monday.

The preacher curl bench was dropped to its lowest and was stuck there... still attempted it but was very uncomfortable and way too low.

*DB Preacher Curls -* 4 x 8 each arm (17.5kg)

*DB Preacher Hammer Curls -* 4 x 8 Each Arm (17.5kg)

*Straight Bar Curls -* 3 x 12 (35kg)

*Standing Hammer Curls - *3 x 12 (16kg)

*
Cable Rope Pull downs *- 4 x 8 (45kg)

*Close Grip Bench Press -* 4 x 8 (60kg) - Can usually do about 70/75kg on this but as it was my second exercise and no spotter i went alittle easiar.

*Tricep Pushdowns -* 3 x 12

Arms felt really pumped after this workout. Great session, fingers crossed when i start my other workout its just as good.

D.


----------



## Lean D

*Saturday 11/08/12 - Shoulders and Traps*

Ok, so with only one more day before i started my official workout i decided to try a few different rap and set ranges, along with weight changes to work my shoulders and traps. I've struggled religously with my top traps and getting a "solid" delt so this was just to see where i was at.

*Standing Military Press * - 4 Sets of 8 - 45kg

*Seated Shoulder Press DB's *- 3 x 8 - 25kg

*Front DB Raises *- 4 x 8 - 16kg

*Lat Raises* - 3 x 12 - 16kg

*Upright Rows *- 4 x 8

*Bench Reverse Flys* - 4 x 8 - 10kg

*Barbell Shrugs *- 3 x Failure

The pump was awesome, really liked the workout today. First time completing *Front DB Raises* and *Lat Raises* all sets on 16kg. Form was great on all, the *Standing Military* press is new to me and I'm getting used to this.

Anyway my new workout starts tonight (Monday 13/08/12) - New Rep Ranges etc, and this will go on for the next 8 weeks solid!

Wish me luck!

D.


----------



## Lean D

*My plan has changed...*

My training schedule, day and muscle splits have now changed. I did a workout back in march that i really like and have decided to go back to it to start my new aims and journey.



> *Monday* - Back
> 
> *Tuesday *- Chest
> 
> *Wednesday* - AM Cardio
> 
> *Thursday* - Legs
> 
> *Friday* - Arms
> 
> *Saturday -* AM Abs
> 
> *Sunday *- AM Shoulders


I will be following the high rep range of 10+ for the first section of my journey.

It starts tonight (13/08/12) and i will be hitting it hard with proper form and dedication. I'll be training 90% on my own without a spotter, but if there are some friendly guys in my gym (a lot are arrogant or ignorant) I'm sure I'll find a helping hand from them.

I'll get my Body Fat % and a "Starting" photo up this week and keep a 4 week log of photo progress.

Thank you for reading.

D.


----------



## Lean D

So last night was my first day of my workout. Before the workout started i was shattered allday! Could not stop yawning, falling asleep etc.

I was told to go home after work instead of the gym but you know what, if i want to achieve my goal i can't give in just because i was tired.

I sampled *Grenade Thermo Detonator *- It woke me up quite well and i soon started sweating my ass off during my workout!

*WORKOUT 1 - *High Rep Range (10 to 12)

*Mon. 13/08/12*

Day 1 of 48

*Back*

*Deadlifts -* 2 x 12 = 60kg warmup // 1 x 12 = 80kg // 4 x 12 = 100kg

*Wide Grip PullDowns - *1 x 12 = 75kg // 2 x 12 = 70kg // 1 x 12 = 65kg

*Bent Over Rows *- 4 x 12 = 60kg

*Underhand Pull Ups -* 3 x 12 (Body Weight)

*Seated Cable Rows -* 4 x 12 (9 Plate - no one knows what weight these are so its hard to tell)

*Widegrip Pull Ups -* 1 x Failure = 12 (Bodyweight)

Overall it was a slow session and the fact i was tried didn't help. I enjoyed it as i felt the pump going for *full ROM*. It is only week 1 of 8 so no rush for progress. *Deadlifts,* i can normally do *130 for 8 so the 100kg was alittle easiar*, but again as it was week 1 i decided to just ease myself into this workout. Everything else just fell in to place. The Pull ups (both variations) next time will be weighted. Back felt huge after and the pump in my Biceps and Forearms was immense for a back workout. Great session.

Chest Tonight.

Thanks for Reading.

D.


----------



## Lean D

Smashed Chest last night, thought it was an awesome session considering i was without a spotter, so had to really dig deep on the last few reps of the high range to be able to do a heavy weight. Really enjoyed it, pump was awesome too.

*WORKOUT 1 - *High Rep Range (10 to 12)

*Mon. 14/08/12*

Day 2 of 48

*CHEST*

*Incline Flys - *2 x 12kg Warm Up // 1 x 12 @ 17.5kg // 3 x 12 @ 16kg

*Incline Dumbbell Flys -* 3 x 12 @ 35kg // 2 x 12 @ 30kg

*Machine Flys -* 4 x 12 @ 130lbs i'm assuming.

*Bench Press -* 3 x 12 @ 80kg // 2 x 12 @ 70kg

*Cable Flys -* 3 x 12 @ 25kg

*Decline Smiths -* 4 x 12 @ 60kg

*Push Ups failure -* 1 x 18

*Smashed it! *

No Pre-Workout, NO Supplements what so ever. and it was brilliant! Was chuffed to bits to smash 3 sets on the 35kg DB's without the need for a spotter, and the hitting 80kg 3 sets on the bench press full ROM! I was shaking like a leaf on the last few sets, my chest was red raw and pumped but after everything it was awesome workout!

Really enjoyed it and after a session that like, thats true motivation that is.

D.


----------



## J H

Do you always do flys before your presses? I really struggle on my presses if i do too many flys before hand but then again i guess it pre-exhausts you


----------



## Lean D

I recently started these, i found them a great warm up, plus i found that doing them half way through or at the end, just like everything i guess, i didn't have the energy to do what i could.

I'm hoping, and so far so good, that starting on these i am opening my chest up for some good solid width.

I can still do a decent weight on the others so it doesn't bother me.

My display picture, that was my chest after 8 weeks of this workout in march. before i had nothing (will try find a before photo).


----------



## Lean D

Wednesday was rest day, did plan cardio but opt'd to let me body rest as i've been extremely tired lately. Didn't really help as i'm still yawning and tired now.

*WORKOUT 1 - *High Rep Range (10 to 12)

*Thurs. 16/08/12*

Day 3 of 48

*LEGS*

*Leg Press*-2 x 90kg Warm Up // 3 x 12 @ 150kg // 2 x 12 @ 170kg

*Leg Extentions*- 3 x 12 @ 130lb // 2 x 12 @ 140ln

*Leg Curls* 5 x 12 @ 100lbs

*Seated Calf Raises* 6 x 12 @ 40kg

*Squats* 3 x 12 @ 60kg

*Today was a perfect example of why i no longer workout with anyone!*

The guy who ASKED to work out with me had already been there to do back but wanted to do legs with me, which is fair enough i know the guy, we used to train hardcore for awhile. Anyway he left half way through so he could give some girl a lift back who had just left.

I was like WTF!?!?! come on dude do fob me off like that. At first he didn't say why he was leaving but when the girl said bye to us he bounced about 30seconds later to give her a lift. That ****ed me off and put a downer on the remainder of the workout.

Was enjoying the workout until then. Was good workout none the less. Legs kill today but it *Arms *tonight!

D.


----------



## aad123

Nice leg workout, I have a love hate relationship with legs. I hate the feeling of complete exhaustion and wanting to puke whilst doing them and for a few hours later but I love the feeling after that, the satifaction in a job well done.

I also train alone as sometimes other people can be frustrating, nothing worse than waiting 20 mins for some one to turn up and then get a text saying they can not make it :cursing:

Better off on your own, head phones it, tunes on, get in the zone and smash the weights.


----------



## J H

Leg work out looks good mate 

Yeah i prefer working out on my own too. Its nice to have someone there to spot and chat to, but then i find i rest way too much in between sets if hes there.

I guess your mate doesnt understand "bros before ho's" lol


----------



## Lean D

My legs, although they may be strong (in my eyes) they are (in everyones eyes) like sticks. My calfs never grow, my quads, since being put through these strenuous workouts are finally starting to grow and the same with my hamstrings. But they are taking there time. I love working out lets now but hate the feeling after and walking like i shat myself!

I know, he didn't turn up sunday either, but i don't wait for anyone anymore, learnt that ages age if im there on time i'll start and they'll catch up if they turn up lol.

I have three more entries to log, friday, saturday & sunday. i'll start them in abit when i get a break at work 

Thank for reading guys!

Appreciate the REP JH. My first :thumb:


----------



## J H

Lean D said:


> My legs, although they may be strong (in my eyes) they are (in everyones eyes) like sticks. My calfs never grow, my quads, since being put through these strenuous workouts are finally starting to grow and the same with my hamstrings. But they are taking there time. I love working out lets now but hate the feeling after and walking like i shat myself!
> 
> I know, he didn't turn up sunday either, but i don't wait for anyone anymore, learnt that ages age if im there on time i'll start and they'll catch up if they turn up lol.
> 
> I have three more entries to log, friday, saturday & sunday. i'll start them in abit when i get a break at work
> 
> Thank for reading guys!
> 
> Appreciate the REP JH. My first :thumb:


Haha I'm more worried about actually sh1tting myself whilst doing all the leg exercises lol I did some calf supersets the other day and i can still feel it 2 days after! I dont really feel anything if i just do normal sets on my legs :S

If he doesnt turn up then its his loss and he'll wonder why you are making progress and he isnt lol

And no worries mate


----------



## Lean D

Walking funny after legs on Thursday, Arms was a good break and to focus on upper body.

*WORKOUT 1 - *High Rep Range (10 to 12)

*Friday. 17/08/12*

Day 4 of 48

*ARMS - Biceps & Triceps*

*Seated Preacher Curls (EZ Bar) - *2 x 12 Warm up at 20kg // 4 x 12 @ 30kg (Close Grip)

*Decline French Curls (EZ Bar) - *5 x 12 @ 30kg

*Standing Hammer Curls -* 4 x 12 @ 20kg DB's

*Rope Pulldowns - *3 x 12 @ 40kg // 2 x 12 @ 35kg

*Heavy Barbell Curls* 3 x 12 @ 35kg

*Seated Overhead DB Tricep Extension* 3 x 12 @ 30kg

*Good workout*

The day after i was sore or anything, wasn't sure if i should of been expecting it or not. Arms looking huge during the workout and had a great burn. Loved it! But the day after i was hoping they would be hurting...

D.


----------



## Lean D

After hitting arms the night before Saturday and ab training was a good to be different (first time training abs on their own).

*WORKOUT 1 - *High Rep Range (10 to 12)

*Saturday. 18/08/12*

Day 5 of 48

*Abs*

*Cable Crunches*

*
Arm & Leg Raises with Exercise Ball*

*
Alternate Leg Ups *

*
Running Plank*

*
Torso Twists w/ Medicine Ball*

*
Alternate Toe Touches*

*
Hanging Leg Raises*

*4 sets of 12 on them both - First time working abs on there own for an hour. Great workout. Dropped 10 minutes of steady cardio to sweat too and that was my session. *

Will be dropping out a couple of those exercises and finding relevant replacements for them. Arm & Leg raises with exercise ball... didn't like it... Running Plank... never felt it... alternate toe touches... not a fan. The rest were great and I'm sure I'll find relevant replacements for them.

Great workout, really felt my abs working, they felt good after.

Thanks for reading!

D.


----------



## Lean D

Shoulders today! wasn't as excited for the workout as i have been all week but still wasn't going to go half ****d, still gave it my all!

*WORKOUT 1 - *High Rep Range (10 to 12)

*Saturday. 18/08/12*

Day 6 of 48

*Shoulders*

*Dumbbell Shoulder Press -* 1 x 12 @ 12kg DB Press | 1 x 12 @ 16kg <-- Warmups // 5 x 12 @ 25KG

*Seated Dumbbell Side Raises - *5 x 12 @ 12kg

*Seated Dumbbell Front Raises -* 3 x 12 @ 12kg

*Barbell Shrugs - *4 x 12 @ 100kg

*Barbell Standing Military Press -* 4 x 12 @ 50kg

*Mediocre Workout *

It was a good workout overall, i just struggle on shoulders and i think thats why i'm never 100% buzzing for them! I think i could do 30kg DB on shoulder press but i have no spotter, and having dislocated my left shoulder twice before i would definately need a spotter just for support on my left arm. It's amazing how seated DB Side or even front raises is different to standing. Standing i can do 16kg plus front and side raises with good strict form... but seated restricts you so much more... A*LOT MORE EMPHASIS ON THE DELTS....* i loved it! Will alternate from standing and seated to find what i think works best for me.

Thanks for reading!

D.


----------



## Lean D

My first week of the workout has passed. It's been good. I know where i need to improve and this second week i will begin to fix where i think i faulted. For example alternative ab exercises... assessing shoulder strength for more beneficial games (including form and technique on the raises. Arms, if there is a way for me to make them hurt the day after, i will go heavier and stricter on them to see if that helps.

*Anyway i'm on back tonight and i will attempt to up the weights ever so gradually (it's not a race *  *) starting with deadlifts and i will go 110 for 5 ( i can do 4 x 8 at 140) so 110 for 5 sets of 12 should be manageable.*

I'll keep you posted and try get a few photos up.


----------



## Raeno

*WORKOUT 1 - *High Rep Range (10 to 12)

*Thurs. 16/08/12*

Day 3 of 48 [/COL

*LEGS*

*Leg Press*-2 x 90kg Warm Up // 3 x 12 @ 150kg // 2 x 12 @ 170kg

*Leg Extentions*- 3 x 12 @ 130lb // 2 x 12 @ 140ln

*Leg Curls* 5 x 12 @ 100lbs

*Seated Calf Raises* 6 x 12 @ 40kg

*Squats* 3 x 12 @ 60kg

Why do u break up ur leg workout as u do? Ur goin from doing quads, to hams, to calves & back to quads again? IMO it would make more sense to trains ur quads to failure, then hams. I have to do calves another day as I have nothing left after that.


----------



## Lean D

Force of habit I think more than anything.


----------



## J H

Any updates mate? You've gone a bit quiet on the journal front lol


----------



## Lean D

Right... I apologise to everyone.. I've been AWOL...

Moved house with the girlfriend, she then decided to split up with me... TWICE.... after 4 years...:'(

It knocked me for 6... lost motivation... diet and training took a massive hit. Lost alot of weight and muscle.

But i'm going for a few taster sessions this weekend and i'll be starting my first ever bulk on Monday (After saying i wouldn't...)

So i apologies to anyone i spoke with before hand but after a few months of depression (not proper.. just felt down) I'm going to be back with a new split, new meals and even better motivation.

Thanks for reading. Be sure to check back.

I'll be posting up photos of myself now so you can see what my physique looks like now (drastic change) compared to my display pic.


----------



## Lean D

I'll be doing the GVT (German Volume Training) for a while. so i'll let you know the split and exercises and how i get starting MOnday.


----------



## musio

Just saw your pics in the natty thread - throw them in here. Looking great for natty. How many cals are you on a day?

Subbed


----------



## Lean D

Hi Musio,

my heads been all over the place... at the moment i'll be luck if ill consume 2,000 calories a day... 4 weeks ago i lost my appetite and couldn't bring myself to eat.... but i'm going hard at it now and for past 2 weeks around 2800 calories a day.

Still correcting my diet so its slowly getting back...

The back photo was from about 8 weeks ago... hasn't changed much weight here at 72KG



The others were taken on Saturday.. at 68kg.


----------



## Lean D

Hitting heavy shoulders tonight so i will update you after my session.

I'm no longer doing a bulk, didn't like how i was looking so i'm Lean Bulking as best as i can.

I don't eat salt, Sugars, Chocolate, Sweets etc.

Water is only think i drink, or Diet Coke When i'm out.

I don't drink Alcohol either (own choice) but sometimes treat myself.

Anyway i'll get this back on track tonight.

Look out for my Shoulders update.

Thanks for Subbing.


----------



## paul81

put some fecking clothes on :lol:

sorry to hear about you and the missis, she'll be regretting it when your 85kg at 8% bf :thumbup1: (you've gotta have goals!)

the gym will be the best place for you then from the sounds of it, at least things in there you can control, and work out the rage/stress

subbed in, good luck chap


----------



## Lean D

Cheers mate.

Yeh i'm going to dedicate myself to the gym now and train for the stage.


----------



## Lean D

*Right i have two logs to make today...*

*
*

*
Firstly since i'm getting back on track with things it is probably best that I make this post about my new aims and goals.*

If you read my first post, I am training for Mens Physique and Fitness Modeling... well thats where i hope my training will lead.

This is still my goal, after a few set backs the past 2 weeks i have been channeling this "fury" and "rage" that i have in to the gym and using it as pure motivation. What Paul81 said about is correct, i plan to make the b!tch wish she had supported me during my time in the gym instead of being negative all the time...

I haven't a weight in mind, but since i've been losing a lot of weight and the past two weeks i've been shuffling my diet, i would be happy with 11.5 stone first, and as long as i'm looking lean i will keep going and not be bothered about my weight so much, but more on my overall appearance and that i keep on track.

My diet is mediocre, i've never been satisfied with it, but its a trial and error thing for me.

Anyway, thats the summary...

My workout split for the next few weeks is a 7 day muscle split... you might think its over training, but if my eating is on track and i'm getting enough rest for those muscles, i think i will be ok. I finished my first 7 day split last week and loved it.

The split looks like this;

*
**Monday:* Legs & Forearms

Tuesday: Shoulders & Abs

Wednesday: Chest & Triceps

Thursday: Back & Biceps

Friday: Legs

Saturday: Shoulders & Abs

Sunday: Chest & Triceps

Your probably wondering why i'm doing it like that and thinking its too much... Well Shoulders and Legs are my weakest and lagging body parts... so i'm hitting them twice a week with different exercises and rep ranges to help pick them up.

If i feel it is too much i will drop it down to just legs twice a week with more rest days. Trial and Error but i will update you regularly.

Chest is in their twice and i find it nice to hit chest early morning Sundays and is a good way for me to end a week before smacking sh!t out the legs on Monday.

I'll let you know how i get on and if it's working for me.


----------



## Lean D

*Last night i hit Shoulders*

(31/10/12)

*Mind State going in to the workout:* Well the ex girlfriend phoned me crying her eyes out which knocked me back a bit, i was feeling a little down 30 minutes before i went to the gym. Arriving later than normal, and having a training partner turn up unexpectedly, I whacked down my pre-workout and got myself focus and under control for what turned out to be a great session.

*The Workout*

Warming up & Stretched on Military press 4 sets of empty bar to 30kg.

*Working Sets:*

*
Military Press:* 4 x 8 @ 50KG (Low back is preventing me going heavier... still need to find proper form for this one.)

*Seated DB Press:* 1 x 10 @ 25kg // 3 x 8 @ 30kg - last set i needed a spot on these..

*Barbell Front Raises: *4 x 10 @ 20kg - Light but i was slow focusing on the tension and control. Felt great.

*Side Lat Raises:* 4 x 10 @ 10kg - For these i use one DB, the other arm holding on to a wall/pillar and to prevent me from swinging or swaying, i lean out and make sure the focus is on my Delts.

*Reverse Fly Machine:* 2 x 10 @ 120 plate 2 x 10 @ 130 plate - Not sure if this is lbs or what but it was heavy and felt good.

*Facepulls: *4 x 10 @ 50KG - Really trying to bring up my Traps and this exercise is helping since i added it to my routine.

*Shrugs:* 2 x 10 @ 80kg Front 2 x 10 @ 80kg Rear - At this point i was doing slow and controlled shrugs, felt great to end a good intense shoulder session.

Abs

Hanging Leg Raises 3 sets

Cable Crunches 4 sets

Oblique Twists 3 sets

*Overall great workout.... *abs were good throughout but the workout for these will change as i wasn't impressed that much after...

Thank you for reading.

*D.*


----------



## paul81

like you said, the obvious concern is training 7 days straight, but only you will be able to tell if your getting enough rest. if not, what you might want to look at is a sort of 10 day cycle, which would include your set up, but with rest days thrown in between ie. 2 days on, 1 day off, etc etc.

better make sure you nail that diet then chap, and get those cals in your fuel your workouts

you've got a cracking base to work from, good and lean. so as long as you dont let your ex mindf*ck you, there will be some good stuff in this journal! :thumbup1:


----------



## Lean D

*Was at the gym for a 7AM Chest & Tricep session this morning before work...*

(01/11/12)

*Mind State Going in to the workout:* Buzzing for this chest session, downed my Pre-workout and off i went. I was set on not letting my weights drop lower than what i would normally do. I was full of confidence, but the last time i did a AM gym session (Tuesday Morning 7am) I was throwing my guts up halfway through a leg session... Which i put down to the intensity and hard work i was putting in.... or a sign of something...

*The Workout:*

Warmed up on an Empty bar on the bench press, stretching and push ups.

*Working Sets:*

*Bench Press: *1 x 10 @ 60kg // 1 x 8 @ 80kg // 1 x 8 @ 85kg // 1 x 8 @ 90kg - Felt great, wanted to start on Incline Bench Press, but it was in use. Needless to say i was happy with my lifts, right down to the chest without a spotter.

*Incline BP:* 1 x 10 @ 60KG // 2 x 8 @ 70kg // 1 x 8 @ 75kg - Was happy with the lifts, slow and controlled. Weight felt good. Not too heavy for full ROM without a spotter.

*Decline Smiths:* 3 x 10 @ 75kg // 1 x 8 @ 80kg

*Incline DB:* 3 x 10 @ 30kg - Great, but at this point i started feeling sick and light headed again. I breathe between sets, and this week is the first time i've ever felt like this, or actually been sick during a workout. Will see how my back session pans out tomorrow before i start worrying...

*Incline DB Flys*: 3 x 10 @ 16kg - Nice stretch of the chest here.

*Cable Flys:* 3 x 10 @ 30plate. Nice slow and a big squeeze. Nice way to finish off.

*Triceps:*

Eash to finish on...

*Cable Push downs*

*
Overhead Extensions*

*
Dips*

Overall great workout, felt a good pump from my pre-workout and the session was just as good as my normal. Definately enjoyed hitting chest early morning.

*Back and Biceps *tomorrow morning at 6AM instead of 7AM


----------



## Lean D

paul81 said:


> like you said, the obvious concern is training 7 days straight, but only you will be able to tell if your getting enough rest. if not, what you might want to look at is a sort of 10 day cycle, which would include your set up, but with rest days thrown in between ie. 2 days on, 1 day off, etc etc.
> 
> better make sure you nail that diet then chap, and get those cals in your fuel your workouts
> 
> you've got a cracking base to work from, good and lean. so as long as you dont let your ex mindf*ck you, there will be some good stuff in this journal! :thumbup1:


Thank Paul,

I appreciate the reply.

yeh it is a concern, pasta is a high priorty in my diet at the moment.. .well lately anyway. Hoping that i will see some good results from this.

I'll update pictures as i progress too.

Thanks again.


----------



## J H

Need to get at least one rest day in a week mate! Glad to see your getting things back on track anyway 

What do you actually do for your forearms btw? Never personally even thought about training mine


----------



## Lean D

J H said:


> Need to get at least one rest day in a week mate! Glad to see your getting things back on track anyway
> 
> What do you actually do for your forearms btw? Never personally even thought about training mine


Yeah eventually i'll drop back down to a 5 day split.. but i'll stay on this for a another couple of weeks.

Forearms, i just do the normal wrist curls, but find squeezing the forearm on hammers hits them indirectly... however i have small forearms so thats for another day lol.

*I have two Updates...*

*
*

*
A Back Session Friday afternoon and a 10AM Chest session (un intentional... a friend was going down so i went down and did a little session with him)*

*
*

*
I'll update that today and i'll have a shoulders update tonight with a couple of photos. *


----------



## Lean D

Can anyone shed some light on Body fat measurements?

*
*

I hadn't had mine done in awhile.... so about a month ago before the gf and I split, I had mine done by calipers. (My prefered method)... and I was at 11.5% (weight was 72kg and i'm 5 ft 9)

About 1 week ago, my friend, his girlfriend is a PT, and she has these scales you step on and it reads out your metabolic rate and body fat etc. I'm warey of these things can't see the logic behind them and feel they are random at best. So... it throws up with my new lost weight of 68kg.... a higher body fat at 14% and a metabolic rate of a 14yr old.

*Now i'm confused on how these things work.... would skin fold measurements be more acurate or what?*

Now, i don't really care about my body fat tbh. I feel great at the moment and I think i'm looking leaner than ever but the lad who's gf measured it with her scales is winding me up about my 14% and he's making me concious that i'm holding too much fat than i first thought....

I feel this should have been a "Dear Diary" post.


----------



## Lean D

*Fridays Mid-Afternoon Back session*

(02/11/12)

*Mind State Going in to the workout:* I was shattered 2 scoops of USN's Anabolic Nitro X and it sparked me up a bit but i think i was too far gone for the best effect. This is a N.O product so I never rely on the caffiene content, rely purely on the pump this product provides. I feel my confidence and train of thought is better when i feel the pump.

*The Workout:*

Warmed up 4 sets of; 60kg Deadlifts, 20kg good mornings and wide grip pull ups.

*Working Sets:*

*Deadlifts: *1 x 10 @ 100kg // 3 x 8 @ 130kg Felt great, momentum was there, but i just can't make that jump from 130kg to 140kg. Think i need to work on my

*Widegrip Pull Downs:* 4 x 8 to 10 @ 70Kg - With this one i can go heavier, but i'm focusing on STRICT form and squeezing my muscles. Love the burn you get from this exercise.

*Close Grip Pulldowns:* 4 x 10 @ 65kg Again, the burn was great. Struggling by the time i got to 3rd and 4th set. Form may have been comprimised but it still felt awesome.

*Bentover Rows (Underhand grip):* 3 x 10 @ 80kg - I like doing these, strict form nice on the lats.

*T-Bar Rows:* 4 x 8 @ 50kg - Nice and tight on the back. great burn never really thrown these in to my workouts properly. but was glad i did.

*Seated Rows:* 3 x 10 @ 10plate - No idea of the weight of the plates. Felt great with the close grip V-bar handles, slow, controlled and the squeeze and pump was brilliant.

*Biceps:*

Easy bicep pump already and this just made them explode...

*Seated DB Curls*

*
Standing Hammers*

*
Straight Bar Curls*

Overall great workout, pump was awesome, back was feeling huge. So i took a video after with me just pratting about... It was good to see what my back looked like though as i just play it by ear most of the time.... I've no idea how to pose and the lighting turned out SH!T on the video. But i'll upload it today if your curious.

Thank you for reading.


----------



## Lean D

*Saturday Morning (10AM) Unplanned Chest Session*

(03/11/12)

*Mind State Going in to the workout:* I was going to go down anyway, but it was probably going to be legs or shoulders... but my mate wanted to train, and he hadn't been down in awhile. I thought i'd be nice and put him through an easy chest workout. This would of been my second chest session in the week so i thought i'd go alittle lighter than normal and just keep the chest pumped.

*The Workout:*

Warmed up 4 sets of; Empty bar and Push ups with Stretching

*Working Sets:*

*Bench Press: *1 x 10 @ 80kg, 1 x 10 @90kg, 1 x 6 @ 100kg, 1 x 10 @ 90kg Lifting 100kg off was easy. Going right down to chest and back up was the hard bit. Managed 5 reps with out a spotter and 6th he had to help me re-rack it. Ego booster right there, as i haven't hit 100kg in a few months and i've lost alot of weight so i was happy. (100kg weighing 68kg)

*Incline DB Press* 4 x 8 to 10 @ 30Kg DB's - I can go heavier than this normally but again, second chest session i didn't want to overtrain.

*Incline DB Flys* 4 x 10 @ 16kg

*Flat DB Hammer Press (Underhand grip):* 3 x 10 @ 20kg DB's - not a fan of these but was nice pump none the less.

*Cable Flys: * 3 x 8 @ 35kg - Nice stretch. Great to finish on.

The workout was good, i did what i needed to just to pump. The 100kg BP made my day. Proper confidence booster and my motivation is right up there at the minute.

*Shoulders & Abs tonight.*

Hitting some Steady State Cardio tomorrow morning at 7AM as i feel my overall fitness is lacking and i want to still feel fit when looking like a greek god.... eventually 

*Thanks for reading.*

*
*

*
D.*


----------



## james2011

i would say skin folds would be more accurate but best thing really is to use the mirror unless you need to make a certain weight i would go by eye and judging by your pics i cant seeing it being 14%!

I read about you having trouble with your legs have you tried pre exhaust with them i struggled until this year then sucked it up and do dorian yates style training on legs they have grown more this year than in five years of training


----------



## Lean D

james2011 said:


> i would say skin folds would be more accurate but best thing really is to use the mirror unless you need to make a certain weight i would go by eye and judging by your pics i cant seeing it being 14%!
> 
> I read about you having trouble with your legs have you tried pre exhaust with them i struggled until this year then sucked it up and do dorian yates style training on legs they have grown more this year than in five years of training


Thanks, yes i prefer the skin folds anyway. I always go by eye normally.

My legs are bad, what do you mean Pre-Exhaust them or Dorian Yates style leg training?


----------



## james2011

I mean leg extensions first and do 2-3 warm up sets then 1 maybe 2 sets failure using rest pause eg

leg extension 3 warm ups 12 reps 1 work set 12-15 reps

leg press 2 warm ups 2 work sets 8-12 reps

squat 1 warm up set 1 work set 8-12 reps

lying leg curl 2 work sets 20 reps rest pause

standing calf raise 2 warm up sets 1 work set 8-12 reps

seated calf raise 2 work sets 12-15 reps


----------



## Lean D

Right i haven't forgotten,.

I have a shoulder workout to add from Last night.

I'm having a day off the gym today as i'm alittle drained so i thought i'd take a brief rest before i train twice tomorrow (AM Steady State Cardio and PM Weights.)

Just ordered some products as the past two weeks, apart from the odd Pre-Workout i have been detoxing from everything including protein shakes.

USN Is my brand choice...

*My current stash:*

- L Glutamine

- Creatine Monohydrate

- Creatine Anabolic

- 100% Whey

- CLA 1000

- Leutec Anabolic (about 5 days worth)

*What i ordered;*

- HMB1000

- BCAA Power Punch

- USN Lava Sticks

*What i'll be taking;*

- HMB1000 (With Meals)

- BCAA Power Punch (Intra Workout)

- Lava Sticks (Pre-Workout)

- CLA 1000 (With Meals)

- 100% Whey (With Breakfast & Post Workout)

- Leutec Anabolic (Pre-Workout - Use the rest of the stock i have)

- Creatine Anabolic - Twice a day, 1 In the Morning with Breakfast and 1 Immediately After Training.

- Glutamine (Post Workout and before bed)

Anyway that will be the stack i take.

*When i run out of 100% Whey i will either move on to the Pure Protein IGF-1 or more a carb based product with Muscle Fuel STS.*


----------



## Lean D

If anyones on Instagram you can follow me; *roystan88* - Same for twitter and Facebook.


----------



## james2011

are the usn lava sticks fat burners? are you aiming to build muscle at the moment?


----------



## Lean D

Yes they are a Thermogenic fat burner.. but they are a great pre-workout... you are supposed to take them 2 to 3 times a day, however i will only be taking them once a day..

I am looking to build muscle, which i bet your going to question the Lava Sticks?

I will be using them Pre-Workout for my steady state cardio, just to help boost my body temp and heart rate.

Also i will be taking the CLA to help fat breakdowns and keep myself looking lean as possible. My carbs will be coming heavily from my diet right up until bed. I will be adjusting these accordingly if i start storing too much fats.


----------



## james2011

no i was just curious as to what they were to be honest! i agree with the cla my old training partner used to take them year round and found them a good addition i also love usn range but cant really afford it at the moment so for my pre workout i switched to kaffeine kick and to be honest i think there great sort of like a mini all in one pre workout.

have you looked at the usn musclefuel anabolic?might help cut down having to take lots of individual supplements!


----------



## james2011

also interested if you dont mind what does a typical days diet look like for you


----------



## Lean D

I was using the Muscle Fuel Anabolic, did two tub cycles of it. Great product, by far my favorite all in one. The only reason I'm not taking it now is because i want to use up the rest of the products i have (Creatine and Glutamine) as their just sat there going to waste.

*
If you ever get a chance to try the USN Lava Sticks they are a great product. Great thermogenic and gives you a great buzz during a workout. Which is why i use them instead of the Anabolic Nitro i normally use.*

I'll start logging my diet.

I'm still learning so its fairly poor. Let me log it over the next couple days and i'll post it up when collated for you.

It's nothing special and you'll probably be suprised that i eat same stuff over and over.


----------



## james2011

ahh fair enough! its always interesting to see other peoples approaches to diet to be fair my diet is pretty much the same day to day anyway


----------



## musio

you're looking lean and closer to the goal of that fitness model look. Well done mate. You mind me asking how old you are and what your calories / macros are?


----------



## Lean D

musio said:


> you're looking lean and closer to the goal of that fitness model look. Well done mate. You mind me asking how old you are and what your calories / macros are?


Hi Musio,

I don't count calories so i've no idea how many in total.. and i don't know my Macro split. At the moment i just eat correctly 5 to 6 meals a day, a good mixtures of Carbs Proteins and fats in all meals. Just seeing how it goes.

*Everyone else, i apologise about the delay in logging. I've been abit slack with updating this. So tonight i will update all my past few workouts. I jot them down as i go throughout.*

As for a meal plan, i will put up my daily diet over the course of the next few days. I'm away from Thursday til Sunday so my diet will be a little bit of a struggle as the Premier Inn doesn't have a fridge in a bag. But il see if i can get a cool box to use.

*Updates and photos coming tonight.*


----------



## musio

You must have good genetics or be young and be young enough to have lots of natty test - not counting calories or aware of macro splits? Lucky you! Wish i looked good as to just go by the mirror. Keep lifting!


----------



## Lean D

Thanks Musio, I'm a mixed race lad so i don't know if the black gene in me helps.... Also i'm 23, 24 end of Nov..

Been slack.... lost the paper work logging my workouts... found the one from my back workout on Friday so here goes.

*Evening Back Workout*

Friday (09/11/12)

*Mind State Going in to the workout:* I brought a new box of USN Lava Sticks and BCCA Power Punch (also by USN) and It was my first session properly back on supplements in two weeks... so as you can imagine, i was buzzing for it. Back was perfect to train on these and i love training back.....

*The Workout:*

Warmed up 4 sets of; Wide Grip Pull ups and Light Rack Pulls

*Working Sets:*

*Rack Pulls: *1 x 10 @ 80kg // 3 x 8 @ 100kg First time doing this exercise, so i went light and worked my way up focusing on form

*Widegrip Pull Downs:* 1 x 10 @ 70 plate 3 x 8-10 @ 75plate - Again not sure on weight of plates, think its Kg's

*Close Grip Pulldowns:* 1 x 10 @ 70kg / 2 x 10 @ 75kg / 1 x 10 @ 80kg 65kg Form was spot on, never gone above 75kg on this, but hitting 10 on 80kg made me buzz... the BCAA Power Punch really is helping between sets..

*Bentover Rows (Underhand grip):* 1 x 10 @ 80kg / 2 x 10 @ 70kg - great, had to lower the weight compared to normal, still good.

*T-Bar Rows:* 1 x 8-10 @ 40kg / 3 x 8-10 @50kg - Never sure on the correct grip for this exercise.. still gave me a great pump and stretch..

*Seated Rows:* 1 x 10 @ 11plate / 1 x 10 @ 11Plate / 1 x 10 @ 12plate - No idea of the weight of the plates. Never hit 10 on 12plate before so i was buzzing on this one.

Didn't hit Biceps after as my mate from Liverpool was coming to train the weekend, we hit shoulders and Arms on seperate days. Unfortunately i don't have it to look as it wasn't my workout but was till great none the less.

I have a video of me doing my final set on Seated Rows, but my form was off on the last couple but i'll upload it when i can get it off my phone

My back after that workout.... See Attached.


----------



## Lean D

Btw any constructive criticism on any of my works outs.... i.e swapping an exercise to improve an area of my body is greatly appreciated... Esepcially the middle of my back/traps maybe?


----------



## Lean D

*Evening Chest Workout*

Monday (12/11/12)

*Mind State Going in to the workout:* I hit arms and shoulders over the weekend so now Chest needed doing.... was looking forward to this. Fueled by Lava Sticks and BCAA Power Punch by USN.

*The Workout:*

Warmed up 4 sets of; Push Ups and Stretching...

*Working Sets:*

*Incline DB Press * 4 x 10 @ 35KG First time doing this exercise, so i went light and worked my way up focusing on form

*Flat DB Press:* 3 x 10 @ 35KG DB / 1 x 8-10 @ 35KG - Struggled towards the end, i had a PT as a spotter. Right down to the chest strict form and it was great.

*Incline Flys:* 2 x 10 @ 16kg / 2 x 10 @ 17.5kg (drop set to 12kg DB's)Nice stretch of the chest... really opened up my chest here. Paused for 2 seconds at the bottom.

*Cable Cross Overs (Superset with Upward Flys)* 4 x 10 @ 25playe (4 x 10 @ 10plate) - Nice Pump. The upward flys for superset really activate the top of the chest. Was great.

*Decline Smiths:* 3 x 10 @ 55kg - Ever since my operation on my shoulder my decline has always struggled. I will start on it eventually.... but i went light and will start hitting 20reps as oppossed to the usual 10 to start building that.

Overall was a great workout. Good pump, but i feel like something is missing. I will be stepping up the incline DB to 40kg next week and put the Decline Press second in my list before DB Bench. I feel the 40kg will take alot out of me, but hitting the decline after them will switch the focus and the pump.

These photos we're taken last Thursday....


----------



## Lean D

Started reading about carb cycling and will look in to inc operating that in to my diet to help Lean Gains.

i have 2 weeks left of a competition we are having here at work (transformation based). Then i will up my carb intake and look at when i can add more size to my frame.... starting with my legs.

My workout will be reassessed and i will change my rep and set range... once i have done some reading.


----------



## J H

Looking good mate!

I saw that you've been using CLA. Do you think it actually makes a difference? I've got some lying around from one of those MP bundles last year that i've not used yet.


----------



## Lean D

To be honest, since i've started using them i feel alot leaner, however it is one of those supplements, that unless you take it on its own it is hard to tell for me.

It's abit like th HMB's. If you want to get lean, then there is no harm in chucking them in your diet 3 times a day before meals.


----------



## Lean D

*So i haven't an update really..*

Friday to Sunday i was working at the Toughmudder UK event, which mean't food, although it was total junk food, was limited and i ended up eating alot of Pitta bread sandwiches.... talk about bloated stomach! anyway, i trained Friday and Saturday Evening in the hotel gym. Limited equipment meant i did an core workout on Friday and Saturday was a arm variation.

Won't post up the workout as it wasn't anything special, but was a challenge for me as the guy i trained with has a different training style.

*Anyway... writing up my new workout today... i'll post it up when done.. This will be my new 5 day split workout and cardio will be when i see fit and when i feel i need too. *

*
*

*
Two weeks in to this workout my diet will change, to where i will put this up too.. as i will looking to add more size while trying to maintain low bodyfat.*

*
*

*
**Wish me luck *


----------



## Lean D

So i wrote up my new routine last night. Rep Ranges changed, so it's a bit of a trial and error process.

*Back & Abs*

Deadlifts/Rack Pulls	5 x 5

Wide Grip Pulldowns	4 x 6-8

Close Grip Pulldowns	4 x 6-8

T-Bar Rows (Wide)	4 x 6-8

Bent Over Rows	3 x 6-8

Single Arm Rows	3 x 8-10

(s.s) Good Mornings	3 x 6-8

*Legs & Forearms*

Front Squats	3 x 8-10

Leg Extensions	4 x 6-8

Leg Press	4 x 8-10

Lunges	3 x 8-10

Hamstring Curls	4 x 6-8

Seat Calf	3 x 8-10

Standing Calf	3 x 8-10

*Shoulders*

Seated Military Press	4 x 6-8

Side Lat Raises	3 x 10

Front DB Raises	3 x 8-10

Upright Rows	3 x 8-10

(superset) DB Shrugs	3 x 8-10

Facepulls	3 x 8-10

Reverse Flys	3 x 8-10

Arnolad Press (Light to exhuast the muscle)	3 x 10-12

*Chest & Abs	*

Decline Press 4 x 10-11

Flat DB Press	4 x 6-8

Incline Bench Press	4 x 6-8

Incline Flys	3 x 10-12

Machine Flys	3 x 8-10

Cable Crossovers	3 x 8-10

Push Ups 1 x failure

*Arms & Calfs*

Close Grip Ez Bar 3 x 8-10

Standing Hammers	3 x 6-8

Seated Bicep Curls	3 x 8-10

Concerntration Curls	3 x 6-8

Close Grip Bench Press	3 x 8-10

Cable Pulldowns	4 x 8-10

Kick Backs	3 x 8-10

Standing Calf	3 x 8-10

Seat Calf	3 x 8-10

__________

Ab workout will vary depending on what i'll be trying to bring out....

5 day split there... 2 day rest. No specific order will do when i feel neccsary.

I did the Chest on last night. I'll follow up this post with my weights.


----------



## Dave 0511

mate I don't want to suck your c0ck or anything but you look in mint shape, I'll be reading whole journal later for some ideas as I am leaning out at the moment (naturally)

edit... what cardio are you doing?


----------



## Lean D

Alright bud.

No cardio at all

I started a bit of walking back in October (on treadmill fast paced for 40minutes.) It lastest a week. The rest is down to Diet.

Haven't logged on here in ages tbh. not much has changed in ways of workout. Just eat super clean, Carb cycle is working for me at the moment.

I don't eat bread... pasta rarely, Rice is my main carb source.

etc.

For those that are subbed here i'll attach my recent photos.


----------



## Lean D

Current supplement use; Ignore what i posted previously i didn't stick to them.

I use the following USN Products;

CLA 1000's - 3 x a day with main meals

HMB's - 3 x a day with main meals

USN Hardcore Whey Protein - one scoop 1 hour pre-workout 2 scoops post.

^^ Thats all.

I've run out of Pre-Workout, but USN Lava Sticks are my primary choice. Great thermogenic fat burn with 200mg of caffiene. Great sweat and boost.


----------



## Lean D

My diet isn't really a diet. I just eat clean.

A typical day will be;

Meal 1 Whey Protein & Vitamins

Oats & Milk

Meal 2 (Midday and main carbs) - Rice & Chicken, or Sweet Potato or Whole grain Pasta (Veg with all main meals)

Meal 3 - Chicken and small portion of Carbs, Rice mainly or Sweet potato (Veg again)

Meal/Snack 4 - Handful of Nuts & 1 scoop of USN Hardcore Whey

Meal 5 - Chicken and Salad & USN Hardcore Whey (2 Scoops)

Before Bed - Protein Source.

I increase my carbs gradually to put on size and mass.... easy for me to drop bodyfat and weight too.

Not an exciting diet, but i follow that almost every day.

Carbs vary, as i cycle them... Today for example i'm on a very low caarb day as i over ate the past two days on carbs.

I got eye on portion sizes. I don't whey my macros.

Thats all i think.


----------



## Lean D

My logs gone out the window because i currently log in my note book.

I will get back on this over the weekend and update you with my lifts, weights, diet etc.

For now, I am adding some size to my physique, slowly... Abs are slowly fading, but enjoying the new found size, before i cut for my potential first stage comp.



On Another note, i got chance to train with NABBA Pro Bodybuilder and Winner/Champion Max O'Connor on Saturday. He invited me over to Coventry for a session and he taught me how to properly train my arms. Boy did he kill me. Great guy, very knowledgeable, friendly and has time for Everyone.

Perks of the job


----------



## J H

What comp you thinking about going for?

Arms and shoulders still looking pretty lean in that pic!


----------



## Lean D

Currently Supplements;

(All USN Branded)

Muscle Fuel STS - Strawberry

HMB1000

CLA 1000

Muscle Matrix (Testing/Pending - Tribulus/Caffiene based Product - Got bad spots first time around so ceased use for 4 weeks while i had blood tests done...Back on testing now) - http://www.usn.co.uk/product/Amino-Acids-Testosterone-Boosters/Muscle-Matrix/171

If the above isn't used - USN Anabolic Nitro is prefered.

And Creatine Mono added to my Post Workout Shake.


----------



## Lean D

J H said:


> What comp you thinking about going for?
> 
> Arms and shoulders still looking pretty lean in that pic!


UKBFF Mens Physique, Midlands & West Midlands - Not until October, but realistically, i won't be mentally ready yet... so i'm building myself up and working on improving areas that are lagging... Legs, Calves, Chest.


----------



## icamero1

goes to show that cardio isnt vital to attaining low bf, which is music to my ears. would you say your eating above your calorie maintenance level by a lot or not? because you dont seem to be putting on any fat


----------



## Lean D

I'm eating slightly above my Calorie maintenance and i'm slowly increasing it as my weight stabilizes.

It's a tricky one, because some people say i'm not putting on fat, but i notice i am holding a little extra fat around my midsection... but then again, lack of ab training, and overall growth elsewhere could be down to this.

My aim is to limit my fat stored by carefully balancing my diet and keeping an eye on any unwanted changes.

CLA's, nd staying constantly hot during my workouts helps me keep my body fat low... and HMB's help prevent muscle breakdown so i constantly look lean and full.


----------

